# 3x 4 week old male guinea pigs - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 3
Sex: Male.
Age(s): 4 weeks. 
Name(s): Dennis, Frankie and Jimmy
Neutered: These boys are too young to be neutered. They cannot leave us until this has been done, however we are able to reserve them if the right home comes up. 
Reason for rehoming: They came from someone who bred them (because they wanted cute babies) and then could not sell them.
Will the group be split: No.
Other: Friendly little boys.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These boys are now neutered and ready to find a home together.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This group had to be spilt. Two of the males are in a new home, and the single boy is with two females now. This can be closed as I will put the new group up together.


----------

